# Best Diva Breasts In History??



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

might as well.. i mean best diva butts... how about breasts..?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

pervert


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Candice Michelle, Trish Stratus, Kelly Kelly and Maxine.


So what if all are enhanced? I think they are the best.


----------



## mannequiiin (Jun 1, 2014)

Big Show


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon by a fucking mega landslide.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nicole Bass


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

CM Punk


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Kharma though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Nicole Bass


thanks bro, just threw up in my mouth. lol


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

candice michelle


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Trish.She has the best butt and the best breasts:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nikki Bella


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Most of them are fake, but still i would go with this :

Maria Kanellis









Ashley











Lita and Trish are obvious choises too , i dont know , there is so much to pick xD


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

Whomever Dean Ambrose is dating cause he is the ultimate decider


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

Lmao speaking about Nicole Bass, Chyna had some big ones. They really helped feminize her.

Lita's were nice and Stephanie of course.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Mark Henry


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

I like AJ Lee's small breasts. Nice and young looking. :yum:


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

There's already a thread "Who's Your Favorite Fat Wrestler"? This seems redundant  I kid...


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

FlyingBurrito said:


> There's already a thread "Who's Your Favorite Fat Wrestler"? This seems redundant  I kid...


Woah-ho-ho!


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

> I like AJ Lee's small breasts. Nice and young looking.:yum:


Hi Alchemind my name is Chris Hansen why dont you take a seat? Take a seat right over there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Alchemind said:


> I like AJ Lee's small breasts. Nice and young looking. :yum:


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Runs out of house*


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Y'all remember Jillian? She had like a ugly mark on her face....she had some big ol titties


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

^ beat you by 2 minutes Russo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Alchemind said:


> *Runs out of house*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Debra Marshall








Sable








Stephanie McMahon








Shelly Martinez aka Ariel








Christy Hemme










:bahgawd BAW GAWD KANG! TITTIES! GOD ALMIGHTY!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Maria /thread


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

₵ash®;34854434 said:


>


:clap

Truly a shame how the WWE shafted Jillian majorly.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mickie, Lita, AJ, Lana and Paige come to mind... it's harder for me to say since so many were clearly enhanced and that is just something I don't like. I'd probably pick Stacy over a lot that I know are fake just because real is simply better regardless of size.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Gotta go with Maria. Her boobs look amazing.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Kaitlyn, Stephanie McMahon, AJ Lee, Lita, & Mickie James


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

If you discount fakes, that would change the thread a lot.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone said Maryse or Torrie yet? Always thought they both had great looking breast.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

Lita and Steph


----------



## Viva la Diva (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread is missing some Cherry.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Lita !!!!!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Trish Stratus, my first obsession, has the best breast in wrestling history. I remember the days i could not sleep just thinking about her breast.Literally, just thinking about them made me want to touch myself no matter where i was.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jillian arguably had one of the ugliest faces in WWE, but my god what a great pair she had.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Not a fan of fake breasts but Nikki's surgeon is a wizard.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

this is actually pretty tough because unlike the ass thread A LOT of them had some amazing racks 
Candice,Steph,Torrie,Nikki,Jillian,Kaitlyn,Trish,Lita,Melina,Ashley,Maria and that's just to name a few theres a lot more

facepalm @ anyone who says Aj doh ...im not an Aj hater but gimme a break, if she doesn't wear a pushup bra you wouldn't even know she has breast


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

There should be threads like this based on celebrities.. Fuck the divas. All of them are so unappealing for so many different reasons.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Kaitlyn. Would give up both my arms just to have her oil up her tits and let me titty fuck her into oblivion.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The lack of Torrie Wilson in this thread is disturbing...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Coyotex said:


> this is actually pretty tough because unlike the ass thread A LOT of them had some amazing racks
> Candice,Steph,Torrie,Nikki,Jillian,Kaitlyn,Trish,Lita,Melina,Ashley,Maria and that's just to name a few theres a lot more
> 
> facepalm @ anyone who says Aj doh ...im not an Aj hater but gimme a break, if she doesn't wear a pushup bra you wouldn't even know she has breast


You realise not everyone wants huge tits? Especially if they are fake...


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Natalya easily for me as for others.

Mickie James
Lita
Ashley Massaro
Candice Michelle
Bayley
April Hunter
Maryse
Shelly Martinez
& Serena Deeb


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Did Trish had fake tits?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HornyforStratus said:


> Did Trish had fake tits?


Gotta be trolling.

Kelly Kelly.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

not trolling


----------



## koial (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

koial said:


>


Take it off


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Candice Michelle


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Candice Michelle


After watching Candice's porn videos on daily motion, seeing her with any type of clothes is useless. Loved when she touched her own boobs.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Kaitlyn ...


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Maria, and it's not close. I'm not a fan of fake jugs.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

I am a fan of fake ones. Any boobs really.


----------



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

paige, why you no have boobs... and its hard to lust over her....


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sable


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

or


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS THREAD IS A VERY NIIICE! :borat


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Candice Michelle

she has the best everything


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

metallon said:


> Kaitlyn ...


I want to play with those melons. They need to be in my mouth.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Ric Flair :troll


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

people tend to always forget Joy Giovanni


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, Joy was really stunning! I would kill for her!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Torrie Wilson and Joy /thread


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

Not much of a fake boobs fan. I heard Trish had implants and I believe Torrie did too. Among the girls that had the fake variety they were the two or I guess 4 best, imo. Best real boobs I've seen on a diva is probably Maria.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Zaddiel (May 14, 2008)

oh lord drake voice


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

virus21 said:


> I need to go shower


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Alicia Fox is VERY underrated in this department, mainly b/c the WWE has her hide them.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Top 3 would be Trish, Lita and Nikki Bella.*


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Is Naomi the only one who is above a B cup to have natural breasts?


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

best rack


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohh title said Divas, My bad unk


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

Natural or nothing


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Amy Dumas by far away has the greatest Tits in wrestling history. Fantastic boob job that didn't look overly fake.















Maryse Ouellets cleavage is godlike.















Nikki Bellas are fantastic.


----------



## Iverfox25 (Dec 27, 2019)

Does have the Candice riding a horse vid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. This needed to be resurrected. Good show.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kaitlyn , they flip flop and fly.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Paige


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

FabioLight said:


> Most of them are fake, but still i would go with this :
> 
> Maria Kanellis
> 
> ...


She's the only answer because you would have to compliment their surgeons for all the other divas.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Gotta give props to Jackie.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Best --> Tie between Sable and Trish.

Torrie Wilson comes close.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Terri Runnells = Puppies
Jacqueline = Bulldogs!

A classic from The King


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Too many great choices to name just one honestly. I'm just a simple guy that loves variety. lol

Nikki Bella, Torrie Wilson, Charlotte, Eva Marie, Lacey Evans.


----------

